# Repatriation deposit



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

To those already with PR, Please comments?

10 years ago I paid a repatriation deposit in my home country. I got PR this year, went to Home affairs to claim it back, but I was told because it's in US dollars, I have to wait for somebody at home affairs to come back with an exchange rate before I can submit the refund. It's been 3 months there's still no rate. I have to leave SA for extended period, so I will not be around when the "so called exchange rate" comes back. 
Is it possible for me to claim my repatriation deposit from the SA embassy in another country?

Thanks!


----------

